# [SOLVED] I need a bootable stress test.



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

As the title reads, I need a bootable stress test. Preferably for HDD, RAM, and CPU. If you could throw the optical drive in there while you're at it that would be nice. Anyone ideas? I need a free one too... or ridiculously cheap.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: I need a bootable stress test.*

This looks like a good one.
http://www.inquisitor.ru/about/

I am downloading now. I'll post back after I have tried it.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: I need a bootable stress test.*

For those of you that find this using google, I found something that looks promising.

http://www.stresslinux.org/downloads.php


----------

